# How do you light lump if using Minion Method?



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

HI,

Two questions.  

 1)  How do you know how much to use.  When I do Kingsford I just count brickets.

2)   Do you just use a normal chimney lighting procedure or is something more required?


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

Same thing...Just light about 15 briquettes and dump'm on the lump.

Uncle Al


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 5, 2005)

ROB O said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Two questions.
> 
> ...



1) I'd suggest go by volume ... I usually light about half a chimney of briquettes or lump for Minion Method, no counting. My chimney is a bit smaller than a Weber. If you use 1/3 of your chimney of briquettes, try the same volume of lump as a starting point.

2) I'd suggest a little extra care. Briquettes almost never fall through my chimney but with the lump I can get A LOT of lit coals on the cement paver beneath it ... it makes me a little nervous on my wood deck especially when it's windy. When I can I put the chimney on the grate in the WSM or the kettle clone. Also, what I'm using now can spark pretty good at times to the point I'm thinking to wear safety glasses. Lastly, I fill the chimney in the charcoal bowl, give it a good shake to make small bits fall out THEN put the paper in the chimney, this will reduce the number of small coals that fall out.


----------



## Shawn White (Feb 5, 2005)

Like mentioned in TVWB thread, using lit briquettes on top of your lump works great too. I'm very nearly out of briquettes so I haven't been using them for that lately.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 5, 2005)

http://community.webshots.com/photo/263998542/264002619aoiVep


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Shawn's 1/3 of chimney is a good start just watch it close on the the way up and cut back on bottom vents early so you don't have a run away pit temp.
Jim


----------



## ROB O (Feb 5, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Shawn's 1/3 of chimney is a good start just watch it close on the the way up and cut back on bottom vents early so you don't have a run away pit temp.
> Jim



Thanks Jim and guys.   I'm using a guru so I'd imagine I'm  pretty safe froma runaway pit temp  Right? :-s 


Some folks over on TVWB suggested using Kingsford in my chimnney to get it started.  Think that's what I may do.  Thoughts?


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 5, 2005)

Rob I use a weed burner there are a number of ways to make it work.
The guru should make the cook quite easy.
Jim


----------



## Uncle Al (Feb 6, 2005)

Rob,

I have been lighting lump with Kingdford for a while. Works great. That's why I suggested it.    ;-) See above.

Uncle Al


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 6, 2005)

A Mapp Torch real works well, takes very little time to get enough coals lit for a session.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Feb 7, 2005)

Kingsford in the chimney.
Then on the lump.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

I've used lump in the chimney, Humphrey's lump and it sparks alot as the fire is spreading throughout the lump so I've resorted to using charcoal (off brand if I have it, Kingsford if I don't) and spreading it over the lump. Works great that way.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 7, 2005)

Bill, you're right about the sparks coming from Humphrey's, shit I thought it was a fireworks display.


----------



## jminion1 (Feb 7, 2005)

Jeff 
If your going to use a chimney to light lump try find a few large piece to place on the bottom of the chimney then pour from the bag, helps a lot to keep small piece from falling through.

Bill
Mesquite lump or damp lump spark a lot just the nature of the beast.
Jim


----------

